# Robin in the herbs!



## CPW2007 (Aug 17, 2007)

Apologies for the poor quality, didn't want to hang around and frighten off the absent parents (presumably foraging!). Discovered this robin's nest in our herb planter a couple of weeks ago; only one egg to start with, then a few days later there were three eggs and finally there were five eggs!! They've all hatched and somewhere in amongst all that "brown stuff" there are five chicks!!   It'll be great to watch them grow and then finally leave the nest!! (Downside is that I daren't water the rest of the herbs in the planter!!) :roll: :roll: 

Regards

Chris


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Tough, goodbye to your herbs

But so much better   
Aldra


----------



## adonisito (Nov 6, 2009)

Yep, get another planter and boot that dog out :lol: 
Peter


----------

